# Problema con lirc e telecomando asus semi funzionante

## fbcyborg

Salve a tutti, 

(premetto che ho letto questo) sto tentando di far funzionare il telecomando che ho acquistato insieme ad una scheda digitale terrestre USB (pienamente compatibile con Linux fortunatamente) ed è la Asus MyCinema U3100 Mini.

Il telecomando diciamo che funzionicchia, o meglio, alza il volume, lo abbassa, ecc.

Uso Kaffeine e funzionano anche i tasti freccia per selezionare un canale dalla lista e il tasto ok per sintonizzarsi. Un problema intanto è che non funzionano i tasti + e - dei canali.

Come posso risolvere? Non saprei come modificare i codici in lircd.conf.

Il driver che ho usato è asusdh.

----------

## komik82

Ciao e scusa tanto il disturbo, avrei un problemino, spero mi potrai aiutare aiutare. Ho delle asus eee box b206. Sto utilizzando i telecomandi con il ricevitore usb, materiale compreso nello scatolo delle b206. In alcune b206 i pc nel momento in cui sul telecomando si pigia il tasto di spegnimento vanno in standby, poi ripremuto il tasto di spegnimento sul telecomando, si riavvia immediatamente il pc.

In altre b206 invece premendo il tasto di spegnimento sul telecomando, i pc si spengono proprio, non vanno in standby come desidero, ma si è obbligati poi ad accendere il pc manualmente. In altre che magari sono state formattate da poco, il telecomando non funziona propio.

Ho verificato varie opzioni, ma non ho trovato nulla che mi permette di impostare che quando si preme il tasto di spegnimento sul telecomando deve mandare il pc in standby, e non farlo spegnere. Ho anche installato Eee Cinema ma nessun opzione a riguardo.

Gentilmente mi puoi dare dei consigli, magari si deve impostar qualcosa, ma non so da dove!!!

Ti ringrazio per l’attenzione ed in attesa di un riscontro ti porgo i miei più Cordiali Saluti.

Giorgio

----------

## fbcyborg

Ciao Giorgio, mi dispiace ma non ne ho la più pallida idea  :Sad: 

Non sono riuscito a risolvere il mio di problema, e non saprei dove mettere le mani nel tuo caso. Come puoi ben vedere non ho ricevuto alcuna risposta al mio post. Figurati che mi ero pure dimenticato di averlo scritto!   :Shocked: 

Spero che qualcuno nel frattempo rilegga il thread e posti qualche suggerimento, perché altrimenti non saprei dove sbattere la testa.

Ciao!

----------

